# Caught masturbating?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Caught masturbating*

Has anyone here ever been caught masturbating?

What happened? Did it go like this?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

The ***** should have knocked.


----------



## Ledgarden (May 3, 2013)

That was one of the most disturbing things that I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

No, never.. I'm a ninja! :lol


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I love that video. Talk about a mood killer :blank


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

Ricky shoulda locked the door.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

O.....k.........


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

"Yeah, my masturbation experience mainly consists of me being under the covers and staring at the ceiling until﻿ my mom comes in."


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

BiagioScanz444 said:


> Ricky shoulda locked the door.


Well yeah, but he would have been ok too if his horny *** could have stopped 
wanking once she walked into the room.

I'm pretty sure all my family members have noticed me doing the act but pretended they didn't. They would steal my wanking material too when ever they found it, but never say anything. I don't know why. I guess they wanted me to believe some porn troll was taking all my stuff.

In the dorms I had a friend kick open my door once even though it was locked. I think I was naked too, I just said don't loook at me! Don't look gooooo


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Nope, I'm highly trained and my senses are just on another level when I'm in the act.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I thought I had entered a different part of the internet.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

What the **** did I just watch?

On the other hand, the YouTube comments for this video are some of the most hilarious I have ever seen :lol


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

arnie said:


> Has anyone here ever been caught masturbating


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes, I just glared at them until they backed up and closed the door.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I was, kinda, by my mom, came in the room, was facing the opposite way doing it, she had to pass the bathroom to get to my room so i had enough time to cover myself, she just said what are you trying to hide? i said i was nude because i was about to take a shower, but she was smiling the whole time, i guess it was kinda funny i was standing there covering myself telling her as she entered to the room to STOP!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

NO. Thank god.

I've been caught watching porn though. My mom walked in while I was watching a gangbang scene. She just pretended like nothing happened, and I'm grateful for that lol. I was still really embarrassed though.

Oh, and this thread needs this gif:

*Staff Edit: Post and replies edited*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I was caught in the act once. With a female. if that counts


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

At least she promises to knock next time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shyvr6 said:


>


I don't know what's more disturbing about that clip.....the "Make Love Not War" sign on the door or the fact that the mother looks like HILLARY CLINTON!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Never like that. I always kept one ear open listening like I had a trained ear (I guess eventually I did) even the slightest movement on the door handle or such and I sprung up and pretended to be caught mid anything but fapping, it was ninja like reflexes that developed over a long illustrious career of stealth fapping.

videos reminds me of this:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/nmmjr


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Nope . Nevah

I'm a ****ing Sparrow


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Yes. By 2 of my sisters friends, both girls. It wasn't even with my back to them or anything. Awkward lol. It was tough to deal with at the time. But looking back now, i can actually laugh. I mean, pretty much everyone masturbates. It's inevitable people are gonna get caught at some point.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I was only caught the once - by the butler. I was mid-wank when Jeeves came into the room. But you know what butlers are like, they are professional. He didn't even acknowledge the situation and just carried on asking me if I would need an alarm call in the morning. I told him yes, i would love an alarm call, yes yes yes oh god yes. "Very good sir" he said, and left the room.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Nope. 

I develop superhero level hearing when the time comes...


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

No. I do not fap.


----------



## callmebas (Jan 11, 2013)

Sort of. I always lock the door, but once my brother wanted to come in and was knocking the door continuously while i was in the act. I didn't respond nor react, just stayed there till he was gone. So awkward.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

The closest to being 'caught' I was living in a six person dormitory where each person had their own closet large enough for a person to fit inside comfortably. 
I was itching for a wank one day, I decide I could duck in my closet. If anybody came in, they were usually back out in a minute. Well, one roommate came in, proceeded to sit at his computer. I had somewhere to be. About 10 minutes into this, I had to 'come out of the closet'... The look on his face was priceless. I'm not sure if he put much together at that point.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't know what's more disturbing about that clip.....the "Make Love Not War" sign on the door or the fact that *the mother looks like HILLARY CLINTON!*


LOL that's what I was thinking too!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I've been caught.


----------



## Raining Ivy (May 17, 2013)

When Rickys mom says, "I'm just glad you're doing it in the privacy of your own room.", I guess that's her way of saying " Dont do this in the kitchen or in public like your goddam father, please."

Never caught (that I know of), but have caught others a couple times. 
Ivy


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Staff edit


Oh God, that scene was beyond creepy. She totally walks in on him and he *never* breaks eye contact with her and keeps jerking it like he's churning butter.

I was literally like:


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol, I remember seeing this clip in one of the videos we watched for one of my sex ed classes back in school.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Perkins said:


> Oh God, that scene was beyond creepy. She totally walks in on him and he *never* breaks eye contact with her and keeps jerking it like he's churning butter.
> 
> I was literally like:


Lol. That gif was me during the whole movie.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

shyvr6 said:


>


haha omg that was my favourite part


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The 1970s was just awesome man.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

mezzoforte said:


> NO. Thank god.
> 
> I've been caught watching porn though. My mom walked in while I was watching a gangbang scene. She just pretended like nothing happened, and I'm grateful for that lol. I was still really embarrassed though.
> 
> Oh, and this thread needs this gif:


whats the name of that movie


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> whats the name of that movie


'we need to talk about Kevin'


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

fook! that was a disturbing video.

Why the hell, when she came into the room and he was COMPLETELY covered by a think blanket, did he struggle furiously and make it look obvious that he was jacking off, when lying perfectly still would have aroused no suspicion?

AND anyway in the 1970's, staring at the ceiling was probably the best jack off material then, no internet.LOL


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> NO. Thank god.
> 
> I've been caught watching porn though. My mom walked in while I was watching a gangbang scene. She just pretended like nothing happened, and I'm grateful for that lol. I was still really embarrassed though.
> 
> Oh, and this thread needs this gif:


Jesus Christ that must have been awkward as hell.

I probably shouldn't say this, but I caught my dad in the study watching porn once, thankfully he was fully clothed and he wasn't fapping.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Same here, caught dad looking at porn and would straight up deny it when I would call him out on it. 

I wore him down once and said "...okay, I look, but I don't download.." I guess you didn't inhale either.. :no


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

It's kind of hard not to get caught when you're at the market.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

mezzoforte said:


> I've been caught watching porn though. My mom walked in while I was watching a gangbang scene.


:haha

I was sort of caught a few months ago by my Dad. The keyboard tray and my shirt kind of shielded the fact that I had my hand down my pants. And I had to keep it there while he asked me something because if I pulled it out then it really would've been obvious what I was doing. Not entirely sure if he noticed.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I've been caught no less than like 8 times... My moms caught me like five times, once when I was watching semi porn... No nudity but the girl was in a bra like 3 cups too small...I actually think she was kinda relieved that I was looking at girls ... That time (after entering) she closed the door back to were she could just talk through it and she said "when your finished remember to open ur window to let the breeze in"... I didn't even know she was there till she said that...and I couldn't look ur in the eye for like two weeks after that.... 

, and my dad has caught me a couple of times, and my sister kinda caught me once... U don't think she realized what I was doing though cause I covers my stuff pretty quick...

My door doesn't have a lock


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

never 
but was caught watching porn on my phone by my mom i was in the sitting room wen i came across the video in my phone and opened it i had left the sound on because i didn't realize it was porn hearing this my mom walked in taking the phone from me and started questioning me about it, why i had porn on my phone and why it was lesbian porn.
i told her the video was already in the phone and she realized that this was my dads old phone she had given to me wen she got him a new one and must have forgotten to delete his old stuff off the phone before doing so or never thought he would have porn on his phone.
it was really embarrassing and my mom decided to just delete the vids and not mention it to my dad.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> I've been caught no less than like 8 times...


me too bro... me too


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Derpy Hooves (May 27, 2013)

My brother walked in on me once and my mother found a stack of gay porn magazines under my bed. It's nice to have my own apartment and privacy now.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ledgarden said:


> That was one of the most disturbing things that I have ever seen in my life.


:haha

Seriously? That is NOTHING mate. I have seen worse...

Google BME Pain Olympics. I double-dog dare yah!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Also, only amateurs get caught...

:haha


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

No. Kids, it's important to always double check that your door is locked.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I've been caught watching porn though. My mom walked in while I was watching a gangbang scene.





Elad said:


> Never like that. I always kept one ear open listening like I had a trained ear (I guess eventually I did) even the slightest movement on the door handle or such and I sprung up and pretended to be caught mid anything but fapping, it was ninja like reflexes that developed over a long illustrious career of stealth fapping.





illmatic1 said:


> I've been caught no less than like 8 times...


Lol'd so hard at these


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Wait a second, *girls *watch porn!? :um


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I nearly got caught a few times in my bedroom. If I was too long in the bathroom sometimes my dad used to get furious and accuse me of wanking in the sink also, which I never actually did.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

ShyGirl Ireland said:


> never
> but was caught watching porn on my phone by my mom i was in the sitting room wen i came across the video in my phone and opened it i had left the sound on because i didn't realize it was porn hearing this my mom walked in taking the phone from me and started questioning me about it, why i had porn on my phone and why it was lesbian porn.
> i told her the video was already in the phone and she realized that this was my dads old phone she had given to me wen she got him a new one and must have forgotten to delete his old stuff off the phone before doing so or never thought he would have porn on his phone.
> it was really embarrassing and my mom decided to just delete the vids and not mention it to my dad.


lol so was it actually from your dad or did you just say that?


----------



## imsorryididnotmean (May 21, 2013)

Was caugt watching a DP scene while I was caressing myself,my life dun goof


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Fenren said:


> I nearly got caught a few times in my bedroom. If I was too long in the bathroom sometimes my dad used to get furious and accuse me of *wanking in the sink* also, which I never actually did.


 Why in the sink!? :haha


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I was caught watching porn once by my mother. Instead of just letting it go as an awkward situation, she point-blank asked me "why" I was looking at that. I made up a lie and said that it was viruses on my computer that made it pop up. lol. What did she want me to say?? I might look at porn maybe once every 7 months out of curiosity, and was watching it to see whether I would get turned on by a certain kind (I identify as asexual now and gave up), but damn, is it really that "confusing" as to why someone would want to watch porn that she has to question me as though it's some odd, unheard of action? I didn't get her at all.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Wait a second, *girls *watch porn!? :um


Yes. They do.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> I've been caught watching porn though. My mom walked in while I was watching a *gangbang *scene. She just pretended like nothing happened, and I'm grateful for that lol. I was still really embarrassed though.


I like your kinkyness...


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

rapidfox1 said:


> No. I do not fap.


I call shenanigans.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Also, why are people still using that *stupid *word "Fap" again?

Call it what it is in real life, or not at all.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I like your kinkyness...


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

Nope never been caught, I'm very careful about when I do it.

Well never been caught knowingly, they may have walked in when I was distracted.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

ShyGirl Ireland said:


> never
> but was caught watching porn on my phone by my mom i was in the sitting room wen i came across the video in my phone and opened it i had left the sound on because i didn't realize it was porn hearing this my mom walked in taking the phone from me and started questioning me about it, why i had porn on my phone and why it was lesbian porn.
> i told her the video was already in the phone and she realized that this was my dads old phone she had given to me wen she got him a new one and must have forgotten to delete his old stuff off the phone before doing so or never thought he would have porn on his phone.
> it was really embarrassing and my mom decided to just delete the vids and not mention it to my dad.


:haha



ItsEasierToRun said:


> Wait a second, *girls *watch porn!? :um


You're so dumb. <3


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

CristianNC said:


> I call shenanigans.


 IKR! :lol


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> NO. Thank god.
> 
> I've been caught watching porn though. My mom walked in while I was watching a gangbang scene. She just pretended like nothing happened, and I'm grateful for that lol. I was still really embarrassed though.


 Sounds like you need a little Porn Shui in that room. Positioning the screen in such a way that it's blind to the door is the easy part, making it blind to all windows and mirrors in the room at the same time is where it's at.


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

The Professor said:


> lol so was it actually from your dad or did you just say that?


it actually was already on the phone whenever my parent got a new phone they would give me the old one to me or give it away but cz it was my mom who gave me the phone after gettin my dad a new one for Xmas the stuff was never deleted 
plus if i did it intentionally i wouldn't of gotten caught or did it in my sitting room with my mom in the house :no lol


----------



## Bigmo (May 28, 2013)

NO


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Wait a second, *girls *watch porn!? :um


Apparently they masturbate too!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Futures said:


> Apparently they masturbate too!


:doh I knew that much! :lol


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Also, why are people still using that *stupid *word "Fap" again?
> 
> Call it what it is in real life, or not at all.


That's my favorite word. I just like the way it sounds. Masturbate has 3 syllables. Fap has one. Such a time saver.

FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP Done


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No, thank god. I have walked in on my brother, though.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

george what are you doing! my god!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL i've never been caught at it!


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> Masturbate has 3 syllables. Fap has one. Such a time saver.
> 
> FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP Done


This man speaks the truth


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

IveGotToast said:


> That's my favorite word. I just like the way it sounds. Masturbate has 3 syllables. Fap has one. Such a time saver.


Sounds more like laziness to me...

Whatever, I am too serious for you it seems. :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I never masturbate anymore because I don't feel anything from it. I think taking meds has permanently killed my sex drive. :sigh If I was to tell a guy this, he'd probably think there's something wrong with me.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Whenever it happens, I just say, "Hey, can you hold this for me while I get some tissues?"


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> I never masturbate anymore because I don't feel anything from it. I think taking meds has permanently killed my sex drive. :sigh If I was to tell a guy this, he'd probably think there's something wrong with me.


Maybe you're doin' it wrong? :stu :b


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

What is masturbate. Somebody please teach me.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

That kids starring is disturbing. I've never been caught because I only do it when everyone's out of the house or at night. When I was younger I had a few times where my parents came home while I was in the act and had to put my pants back on real quick. Ohh, this is kinda gross, but I jerked into the toilet one time, and a little later my dad went to the bathroom and all I heard him say was "F*cking gross." I forgot to flush the toilet lol. And my dad also came up to me before and told me to stop using his socks to cum into. I steal his socks a lot and am too lazy to get toilet paper sometimes.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


>


 You are funny! :haha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Maybe you're doin' it wrong? :stu :b


I highly doubt that. >.> I don't know. Maybe I need a vibrator. I've been procrastinating (procrasturbating...ha) about getting one. I used to have a moderate sex drive that only lasted a year. :blank Short lived my sex drive.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> I highly doubt that. >.> I don't know. Maybe I need a vibrator. I've been procrastinating (procrasturbating...ha) about getting one. I used to have a moderate sex drive that only lasted a year. :blank Short lived my sex drive.


lol procrasturbating, :haha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

nrelax11 said:


> lol procrasturbating, :haha


I didn't make the word up. xD But it's funny to say.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kekai said:


> Try doing kegels


This might be a stupid question. But does that actually help with it? :um


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

what is he doing jacking off to a picture of his mom on the ceiling?


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Sounds more like laziness to me...
> 
> Whatever, I am too serious for you it seems. :b


Reddit has force fed the word to me.

*FAPFAPFAPFAPFAP*


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

..................................................................................................What the ****.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, but without them knowing it(I think). I used to always make a bump on the blanket so noone would be able to tell that my hand was moving if/as they walked in, just in case. And pretend to be asleep as soon as the door handle moved. You can't be too careful with these things. This only works in bed, obviously.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

arnie said:


> Has anyone here ever been caught masturbating?


 No. I've always been pretty smart about this. I'm the sort who actually uses locks on doors.


----------



## Sourgirl25 (Mar 25, 2013)

nrelax11 said:


> That kids starring is disturbing. I've never been caught because I only do it when everyone's out of the house or at night. When I was younger I had a few times where my parents came home while I was in the act and had to put my pants back on real quick. Ohh, this is kinda gross, but I jerked into the toilet one time, and a little later my dad went to the bathroom and all I heard him say was "F*cking gross." I forgot to flush the toilet lol. And my dad also came up to me before and told me to stop using his socks to cum into. I steal his socks a lot and am too lazy to get toilet paper sometimes.


Thats a slice of the real American Pie lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

No, and it won't happen. I have four layers of gates in my hallway and windows, which is triggered whenever an unrecognized face is detected by motion detective cameras. Whenever I do that filthy thing, I set them to not recognize any faces at all, except for my own of course.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

arnie said:


> Has anyone here ever been caught masturbating?
> 
> What happened? Did it go like this?


thats kinda creepy lol

and the mom walks and says all that like she knew he was doing it before she even saw it, she doesnt even say what she walked in for

unless she was waking him up...

but thats so weird still lol its not like he was being obnoxious about it


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I wasn't watching porn, but as I was getting on this website to watch free movies this pop up of like a nude girl popped up right when my sister walked by my door. She told my mom xD and i had to explain it but they didn't believe me. lol


----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

What do you mean caught?
You people don't have extra sharp ninja senses when masturbating?


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Kekai said:


> Should increase blood flow. More blood = More sensation down there
> 
> The best thing about it, is you can do 'em anywhere. Shoot, I did a few while typing this message.


What?? xD haha


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

arnie said:


> Has anyone here ever been caught masturbating?
> 
> What happened? Did it go like this?


No, I have not, but thank you for this video, it's the funniest thing I have heard or seen in probably, man, I don't even know, at least a month


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kekai said:


> Should increase blood flow. More blood = More sensation down there
> 
> The best thing about it, is you can do 'em anywhere. Shoot, I did a few while typing this message.


Ha. Well, then maybe I'll try it. :um


----------



## No Real Help (Feb 8, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I used to always make a bump on the blanket so noone would be able to tell that my hand was moving if/as they walked in


I found this strategy wasn't nearly as effective for me, I think it made things worse :teeth


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Lol he was still rubbing one off even after his mom walked in under the sheets:clap


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Welp, that was comfortably pleasant to watch.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I upset a girl that I was with and later that night she was being a major tease to get back at me, so I had to go into the bathroom and give myself a hand, and she walked in. Pretty humiliating. And girls teasing with no pay off is cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I upset a girl that I was with and later that night she was being a major tease to get back at me, so I had to go into the bathroom and give my self a hand, and she walked in. Pretty humiliating. And girls teasing with no pay off is cruel and unusual punishment.


pfffff! i mean, knock on th door, girl!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've had people walk in when I'm doing it. Pretty embarrassing.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

That is the wrong way to teach a child. When he grows up, he'd expect everybody to knock, which doesn't really happen. A more effective approach would be to teach him to lock the door and to be discreet when doing something carnal.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

My sister walked in once, while I was doing it in the shower... and it's a see through glass door.. But I put the shower head away before she noticed.<3
Lol


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

If someone masturbates 99% of the time, would you then catch them not masturbating? Would they get embarrassed they're not feeling on themselves and get back to it?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I've never been caught. I'm a prepared, stealthy *** mother****ing ninja when it comes to this kind of thing.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

zomgz said:


> I've never been caught. I'm a prepared, stealthy *** mother****ing ninja when it comes to this kind of thing.


Oh don't be so sure. There're still many opportunities to catch you


----------



## Epo (Nov 30, 2013)

Never been caught.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't think so. There was one time when I was pulling it to porn with the door open and suddenly out of the corner of my eye I saw my dad walk into his bedroom which was right across from mine. I never heard him come in from work. I've always wondered if he noticed me and just ignored it.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

markwalters2 said:


> Oh don't be so sure. There're still many opportunities to catch you


Teehee! :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> I upset a girl that I was with and later that night she was being a major tease to get back at me, so I had to go into the bathroom and give my self a hand, and she walked in. Pretty humiliating. And girls teasing with no pay off is cruel and unusual punishment.


I too have suffered the blue balls many times, because they change their mind at the last minute. It's the worst >.<

I was able to manage though. I only had to "take care of myself" once afterwords.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

midnightson said:


> I don't think so. There was one time when I was pulling it to porn with the door open and suddenly out of the corner of my eye I saw my dad walk into his bedroom which was right across from mine. I never heard him come in from work. I've always wondered if he noticed me and just ignored it.


:haha

No dad in the history of dads wants to have that talk with his son.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

zomgz said:


> I've never been caught. I'm a prepared, stealthy *** mother****ing ninja when it comes to this kind of thing.


You probably have been caught, but didn't know it.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

RelinquishedHell said:


> You probably have been caught, but didn't know it.


I sure hope not... that would be pretty awkward.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

zomgz said:


> I sure hope not... that would be pretty awkward.


Guy gets caught


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> NO. Thank god.
> 
> I've been caught watching porn though. My mom walked in while I was watching a gangbang scene. She just pretended like nothing happened, and I'm grateful for that lol. I was still really embarrassed though.
> 
> Oh, and this thread needs this gif:


You know there is a lot of guys here

You may even say there is a gang of guys here


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> Guy gets caught


I would have maintained eye contact and asked if she wanted to help. :b


----------



## cyanide444 (Oct 20, 2013)

Many times. My parents were kind of against it at first and kind of berated me for it... One situation in particular sticks out to me. I think we had some sort of gathering s*** going on downstairs, and it was boring (some kind of religious thing). I took a shower and got a little stoned then proceeded to enjoy the vacancy in the upper floor... Literally just as penetration started in the porn, my mom walks in, facepalms, and yells at me. Luckily, I zipped up and composed myself at that moment, but I was too stoned to respond and kinda stared at her blankly.

Such awkward. 

That video sent chills down my spine. Really creepy s***.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

1. Once I was watching porn. Just as the moment someone entered the room, the Windows graphics driver froze (ATI drivers!) and the picture just stood there, despite me almost crushing the keyboard. ... my worst moment.

2. Another time, I was watching porn using earphone plugged into a speaker. But unfortunately, I didn't plug the earphone well and I thought all I was hearing was from the earphone. The entire family was enjoying those fake orgasmic screams. Since then I always check if earphones are properly plugged-in.


----------



## MrOblivious (Jul 13, 2013)

That was awkward to watch


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> You know there is a lot of guys here
> 
> You may even say there is a gang of guys here


Lol, don't get too excited


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

The look on his face almost makes it look like he's contemplating ****ing his mom. Dude must be horny as hell.


He actually wasn't masturbating in the video though, he was playing a guitar under the sheets.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Never! I fap when I'm alone. I need my time


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Lol, don't get too excited


Have been excited the past two days.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

In my bedroom at night one night. Had the TV on low, as I had this idea that it might cover up any sounds. Now, I used to wait for my parents to go to bed, but for some reason, did not this particular night.

I had just started and my mom just barges in, no knocking, no nothing. So, what do I do? I fall flat on the bed, but couldn't cover up because the sheets were too far down, and of course the light from the TV and hallway are shining. I start yelling at her to knock and that she can't just barge in, and to get out (I was flustered, and didn't think, my first reaction was to yell). I have no clue how much she saw, but she retreated pretty quick, but was making excuses. It ruined the entire mood for me and didn't continue... And that was just last year, too... The next day I was still a little angry, but I didn't feel embarrassed or anything. I got over it pretty quickly, overall, and my mom kept apologizing for barging in (she was probably embarrassed).

A month later my vibrator was gone. I don't even want to know who got rid of it, who was snooping through my room. So much for privacy and respect...

Now, there is never a light source in the room and I wait until I hear one of my parents snoring (I'm never alone at home, someone is ALWAYS there).

For all those saying to lock the door, wouldn't that be a dead giveaway of _something_? I would think it would be, but who knows, none of our interior doors (even bathroom door) lock.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

jlscho03 said:


> For all those saying to lock the door, wouldn't that be a dead giveaway of _something_? I would think it would be, but who knows, none of our interior doors (even bathroom door) lock.


Couldn't you say you were getting changed? That's what I do since my mom always gets suspicious when I lock my door.



LeeMann said:


> 1. Once I was watching porn. Just as the moment someone entered the room, the Windows graphics driver froze (ATI drivers!) and the picture just stood there, despite me almost crushing the keyboard. ... my worst moment.
> 
> 2. Another time, I was watching porn using earphone plugged into a speaker. But unfortunately, I didn't plug the earphone well and I thought all I was hearing was from the earphone. The entire family was enjoying those fake orgasmic screams. Since then I always check if earphones are properly plugged-in.


:haha My earphones unplugged halfway through and the volume was _really_ loud. My mom was on the phone to my grandma so I really hope they didn't notice. Painful memories.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Never been caught, that's what headphones and door locks are for. I am very peculiar when I'm in the mood. I make sure I shut things down like I'm in the batcave before I start


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Never been caught. I'm a masturbating ninja!

..also, I lock the door, definitely helps.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

LeeMann said:


> 1. Once I was watching porn. Just as the moment someone entered the room, the Windows graphics driver froze (ATI drivers!) and the picture just stood there, despite me almost crushing the keyboard. ... my worst moment.


Nvidia is more reliable in those situations. :teeth


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

That video just scarred me for life. Creepier than any gory, bizarre, distrubing horror movie I've ever seen.

Never been caught in the act, though I have been caught pulling my pants up and hastily closing my laptop........
But the worst is when you weren't actually doing it, but you look suspicious as hell. Like this one time at a school trip, I was changing my trousers in my tent, there was very little room so I had to lie down, and just as I was pulling them up, for whatever reason, this teacher decided it was a good time to check who exactly was staying in that tent. She just saw I was changing, apologised and left, but it was still awkward as hell.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Have never been caught. One time my father came into my bedroom a few minutes after I had finished. Acted like I had been sleeping. :lol


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

I was caught by my grandmother, no underwere on... I told her that i peed some while at sleep and thats why i hadnt them on... 

And she went on and get me new underwere... Wasnt that weird, or yes it was really weird.

But my grandma is like okey with sex, she had from her former summer home an outhouse, where she let her granddoughter sleep with her boyfriend...

She is like 85 and from Germany...


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Tokztero said:


> Nvidia is more reliable in those situations. :teeth


Imagine if Nvidia did an Ad like that, teasing ATI... :haha


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Couldn't you say you were getting changed? That's what I do since my mom always gets suspicious when I lock my door.


Honey! Are you mas...ing?



Charmander said:


> :haha My earphones unplugged halfway through and the volume was _really_ loud. My mom was on the phone to my grandma so I really hope they didn't notice. Painful memories.


If it was that loud, your grandma was probably thinking that your mom is on it.



jlscho03 said:


> It ruined the entire mood for me and didn't continue... And that was just last year, too...
> A month later my vibrator was gone.


Ufff. That was harsh. If it was me, it'll ruin my mood for months.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

My gram-grams almost caught me masturbating the other day :afr
After she opened the door and saw me pretty much naked, I told her that I was just changing my clothes :dead it was pretty awkward.


----------

